# Running Lights



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Two of the bulbs on my running lights are out. I'm assuming that once I cut away the glue holding the orange cover on, that the cover easily pops off and the bulbs are readily available?

Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yup


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes, they just pop off. There is no glue holding them on, but there may be some silicone sealant lapped up on them from where the marker base was sealed to the camper.


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks

I figured so, but wanted to check before I cut off any needed tabs. One of the sockets was crushed to the point that I couldn't get the new bulb in. Not sure how it worked in the first place.


----------

